# Lamiglas 10ft custom made



## FISHHUNTER1 (Jan 12, 2021)

I have a Hand-made at the factory Lamiglas surf & jetty rod. 10ft MS-10-XS. 10 to 30LB, 2 to 4OZ. This rod has never been used. In fact it's never had a reel put on it. I also have a Diawa BG4000 still in the box that I bought to go with the rod. Reel holds 280yds of 30lb braid. It has 17.6lbs of drag. I can send pics anytime. Oops. Rod was $350+ new, BG 4000 in the box is $120. $280 for both. Or $250 for the rod and $60 for the reel.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

So,it’s a factory Lami XS10MS ( 2 piece ) rated 1-3oz. What year is the BG since the Lami is older?

please post some pictures


----------



## FISHHUNTER1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jdiesel said:


> So,it’s a factory Lami XS10MS ( 2 piece ) rated 1-3oz. What year is the BG since the Lami is older?
> 
> please post some pictures


No it was custom made 2-4oz.


----------



## FISHHUNTER1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Trying to post pics.


----------

